# Live-Klausur (Zufallszahlen)



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

hi zusammen ich hoch grad in der schule und weiß nicht weiter... könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?

hier mal die arbeit:

Erstellen Sie in Java einen Programmcode für folgende Aufgabe und speichern Sie das Programm, unter dem Dateinamen Wuerfel, in einen Ordner mit Ihrem Namen auf der Diskette ab.

1.	Entwickeln Sie in Java einen Programmcode, mit dem Sie

a)	einen Würfel simulieren, in dem Sie mit dem Zufallsgenerator Random (ganze Zahlen zwischen 1 und 6) erzeugen und in einem eindimensionalen Feld, mit dem Namen wurfzahlS13 ablegen können. Jede Zahl darf nur einmal vorkommen. Geben Sie die Zahlen wie folgt über den Monitor aus:

Die Wurfzahlen unsortiert:   4    2    3    1    6    5


b)	Sortieren Sie mit dem Insertion-Sort-Verfahren die 6 Wurfzahlen in abfallender Form und geben Sie das Ergebnis wie folgt über den Monitor aus:

Die Wurzahlen sortiert:   6   5    4   3   2   1 


c)	Geben Sie über den Monitor wie folgt aus, wie viele Würfe Sie insgesamt benötigt haben, um die 6 unterschiedlichen Wurfzahlen zu ermitteln.

BEISPIEL:
Zur Ermittlung aller 6 möglichen Wurfzahlen, 
wurden insgesamt 15 Würfe benötigt.



2.	Erstellen Sie mit Hilfe des Computers, für das Programmteil der Aufgabe 1b), das Struktogramm und speichern Sie es mit dem Namen Insert in ihren Ordner auf der Diskette ab.



bitte auch wenn es nur ein bisschen ist! wir sind hier alle voll am verzweifeln,weil unsrer lehrer es uns nie richtig beigebracht hat...


mfg klasse bkik!


----------



## timbeau (21. Dez 2010)

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht bearbeitet. Wofür steht übrigens die 88? Zum Geburtsjahr passt die Sache mit der Schule nicht so richtig. Und als rechtsradikales Zeichen vergeht mir jede Lust zu helfen.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

Wir machen eigentlich keine Hausaufgaben (auch wenn ihr in der Schule sitzt ;-) )
Wir helfen aber gerne bei konkreten Fragen.... also was habt ihr bereits? Ihr seit ja eine ganze Klasse... kann nicht so schwer sein...

Teilt euch auf
Einer schreibt mal den code der die zufallszahl ermittelt? 1...6
Dann einer soll das array initialisieren.. (der einfachste job)
Einer schreibt eine Methode die schaut ob eine zahl schon im array vorhanden ist
Einer schreibt den Soriter Algo.

Wenn ihr das habt, bau ichs euch gerne fertig zusammen...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2010)

Fertige Lösungen gibts hier keine - schon gar nicht für arbeiten.

Mit Google ist die Aufgabe in 2 Minuten gelöst.

Zufallszahl ermitteln...

Math.random() - liefert eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1.
Das Ergebnis mit einer entsprechenden Zahl multipliziert und schon erhälst du Zufallszahlen zwischen 1 und6.

...und in einem eindimensionalen Array ablegen...

int[] zahlen = new int[6];

für jede gefundene Zufallszahl:
- prüfen ob diese schon im Array zahlen vorhanden ist
- falls ja, nächste Zufallszahl erzeugen
- falls nein, Zufallszahl in Array ablegen, nächste Zahl erzeugen
- solange durchlaufen bis 6 Zahlen gefunden wurden
- ausgeben

Und nun: Javadoc, Codevervollständigung in einer IDE deiner Wahl, Google


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, den Titel so zu ändern finde ich etwas unfair... Klingt zwar danach, aber man kann nicht beweisen, dass der TO ne Klausur schreibt. Eigentlich ne Frechheit, dass hier auf Verdacht der Titel geändert wurde...


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

ich hab den titel nicht geändert... und die 88 steht für mein geburtstdatum^^ und wir brauchen konkrette lösungen... wenn es so einfach wäre hätten wir es ja schon^^ bitte nur ein paar aufgaben damit wir wenigstens ne 3 bekommen...ihr würdet uns das weihnachtsfest retten!

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

@Sonecc
aus welcher Sichtweise kommt denn deine Beschwerde zum Titel?
dass ich unterstelle, dass es eine Klausur ist, was gar nicht sein muss? gibt der Text doch so wieder,
oder andersrum dass behauptet wird als wäre es eine Klausur aber da auch jemand zu Hause sitzen kann?

in jedem Fall wüßte ich nicht wo da ein Problem ist,
ob man dem Text glaubt oder helfen möchte kann jeder für sich entscheiden,
der Titel ist meiner Meinung nach die passende Beschreibung für den Inhalt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
(und aussagekräftiger als vorher 'Hilfe!!!!!')


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

und ja ich sitz gerade im unterricht und schreibe diese arbeit... leider^^ sonst würd ich euch ja nicht nach eurer hilfe bitten  bitteeeeeee helft uns!

mfg bkik


----------



## timbeau (21. Dez 2010)

Es IST total einfach. 

Was habt ihr denn bisher überhaupt an Code? 

Schonmal ne Ausgabe in Java hinbekommen?

Random.nextInt(int i) wird dir übrigens helfen können. Da spart man sich einen Schritt im Vergleich zu Math random


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

Die fertige Übung kriest du hier sichier nicht, aber wie gesagt 4 ganz einfache Teile, wenn du die machst bau ichs dir fertig

1. Schreibt mal den code der die zufallszahl ermittelt? 1...6 Mit Random kein problem
2. Dann einer soll das array initialisieren.. (der einfachste job) schaffst du
3. Einer schreibt eine Methode die schaut ob eine zahl schon im array vorhanden ist, .... auch nicht so dramtisch
4. Einer schreibt den Soriter Algo.... tja wenn mans nicht kannt nimmt man den ersten treffer bei google insertion sort java - Google-Suche


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

wir die noch da sind haben nix! gar nix... die was hatten sind nimma da leider... könnt ihr nicht einfach reinschreiben wie es aussehen muss im java editor? damit man die zufallszahlen bekommt und sie sortieren kann das würde schon reichen...

ich wärt unsre retter!


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

```
import java.util.*;

public class wuerfel2 {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    int w = 0;
    int p = 0;
    
    Random r = new Random();
    
    int einser = 0;
    int zweier = 0;
    int dreier = 0;
    int vierer = 0;
    int fuenfer = 0;
    int sechser = 0;
    
           for (int x=1; x<=10; x++)
           {
             w=1+Math.abs(r.nextInt()%6);
             p = p +w;
             System.out.print (+w+" ");
             if (w==1){einser = einser +1;}
             if (w==2){zweier = zweier +1;}
             if (w==3){dreier = dreier +1;}
             if (w==4){vierer = vierer +1;}
             if (w==5){fuenfer = fuenfer +1;}
             if (w==6){sechser = sechser +1;}
           }
    System.out.println ();
    System.out.println ();
    System.out.println ("einser: "+einser+" mal");
    System.out.println ("zweier: "+zweier+" mal");
    System.out.println ("dreier: "+dreier+" mal");
    System.out.println ("vierer: "+vierer+" mal");
    System.out.println ("fuenfer: "+fuenfer+" mal");
    System.out.println ("sechser: "+sechser+" mal");
    System.out.println ();
    System.out.println ("Die Summe der Anzahl der Wurfpunkt betraegt " +p+ "!");
    System.out.println ();

   }
}
```

aber das ist eh total falsch oder? das ist aber ned das was verlangt wird^^


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> @Sonecc
> aus welcher Sichtweise kommt denn deine Beschwerde zum Titel?
> dass ich unterstelle, dass es eine Klausur ist, was gar nicht sein muss? gibt der Text doch so wieder,
> oder andersrum dass behauptet wird als wäre es eine Klausur aber da auch jemand zu Hause sitzen kann?
> ...



Ich sage dazu mal nichts. In meinen Augen überschreitest du da Kompetenzen und das ist alles.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

ist das falsch



> und in einem eindimensionalen Feld


ja... was ist ein eindimensionales Feld?
das   int[] zahlen = new int[6];

warum zählt ihr die zahlen?


> Jede Zahl darf nur einmal vorkommen.


da steht nix von zählen...


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

gar nicht schlecht, nur wäre Array statt einzelner Variablen schöner,
wenn das nicht bekannt ist kann man das innerhalb einer Klausur auch nicht mehr nachlernen

eine Ausgabe
> Die Summe der Anzahl der Wurfpunkt betraegt
ist überhaupt nicht gefragt?
ach, und 10x würfeln + Ergebnisse zählen genausowenig, dann ist das Programm doch sehr weit vom Ziel entfernt..

wenn es sein muss dann lege Variablen ersterWurf, zweiter Wurf, .. an und mache mit den Zufallszahlen was in der Aufgabe steht:
solange würfeln bis 6 verschiedene Zahlen da sind, in den Variablen speichern, prüfen ob diese noch 0 sind usw., keine Doppelten,
na alles sehr schwer ohne Grundkenntnisse


----------



## bygones (21. Dez 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ich sage dazu mal nichts. In meinen Augen überschreitest du da Kompetenzen und das ist alles.


hehe - wer findet den widerspruch


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> hehe - wer findet den widerspruch



ueh:


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Dez 2010)

Moin,

lustige Diskussion :lol:



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> In meinen Augen überschreitest du da Kompetenzen


Ob hier Kompetenzen überschritten würden, kann ich nicht nicht wirklich beurteilen - vermute aber stark, dass der Moderator einer Website dieses können dürfen sollte  (was für ein Satz ... ) 

Aber berechtigt finde ich es prinzipiell schon, da ich bei Lesen des ersten Posts auch sofort genau diesen Eindruck hatte .... und sowas ist IMHO nicht Sinn und Zweck dieser Seite - das grenzt nach meiner Meinung an Betrug. Ich hätte dafür früher locker 'ne 6 bekommen ..... 

Nix für ungut ...
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

so hab des es jetzt von einem andren^^ könnt ihr das bitte kontrollieren und wenn ja verbessern? und bei aufgabe 1a darf jede zahl nur 1x vorkommen das bekommen wir ned hin.. danke schon mal^^ und struktogramm hat keiner was...


```
public class wurfzahlS2
{

  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    int[] Wuerfel = new int [7];
    int zaehler=0;
    int zaehlerB=0;
    int j;
    int t;
    int versuche= 0;
    
    for( zaehler=0; zaehler <6; zaehler++)

          Wuerfel[zaehler]= 1+ (int)(6* Math.random());
          for( zaehlerB=0; zaehlerB <=6; zaehlerB++)

   {
     if(Wuerfel[zaehler] == Wuerfel[zaehlerB])
     {
       Wuerfel[zaehler] =1+ (int)(6* Math.random());
     }
   }

     System.out.println("Aufgabe 1A)");
     System.out.println();

     System.out.print ("Die Wurfzahlen unsortiert");
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println();
     
     for(zaehler=0; zaehler <6; zaehler++)
     {
      System.out.print(Wuerfel[zaehler]+ " ");
     }

     for (zaehler=0; zaehler<6; zaehler++)
     {
       j=zaehler;
       t=Wuerfel[zaehler];
       while (j>0 && Wuerfel[j-1]>t)
       {
        Wuerfel[j]=Wuerfel[j-1];
         j--;
       }
       Wuerfel[j]=t;

     }
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println("Aufgabe 1B)");
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println("Die Wurfzahlen sotiert:");
     System.out.println();
     System.out.println();
     
      for(zaehler=0; zaehler <6; zaehler++)
      {
        System.out.print(Wuerfel[zaehler]+ " ");
      }
    
      System.out.println();
      System.out.println();
      System.out.println("Aufgabe 1C)");
      System.out.println();
      System.out.println("Zur Ermittlung aller 6 mögliche Wurfzahlen,");
      System.out.println("Wurden insgesamt "+ versuche + " Würfe benötigt.");
    
  }
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

wie lange dauert die Prüfung noch?

Ach ja der code ist misst...


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

bis 16 uhr noch... könnt ihr den gar nicht helfen?wir wissen nicht mehr weiter...


mfg


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Die fertige Übung kriest du hier sichier nicht, aber wie gesagt 4 ganz einfache Teile, wenn du die machst bau ichs dir fertig
> 
> 1. Schreibt mal den code der die zufallszahl ermittelt? 1...6 Mit Random kein problem
> 2. Dann einer soll das array initialisieren.. (der einfachste job) schaffst du
> ...



ok.
1. haben wir int[] Wuerfel = new int [7];
2. 1+ (int)(6* Math.random()); oder  w=1+Math.abs(r.nextInt()%6);
  ich würd so machen rnd.nextInt(6) + 1;
4. wurscht nur den code aus google umschreiben

3! fehlt noch! schreib mir eine Methode die schaut ob eine zahl schon in einem array drinnen ist, dann hast dus schon fast..

Ich weiß oft fehlt einem der ansazt... der ist im grunde aber eh leicht...
schaut ungefähr so aus


```
int[] zahlen = new int[6]; // das feld für die zahlen
      int pos = 0; // aktuelle position im feld
      int anzahlWuerfe = 0; // wie oft haben wir gewürfelt

      while (pos < 6) { // solande wir noch nicht voll sind
         int wurf = wuerfle(); // würfeln
         anzahlWuerfe++; // anzahl der würfe erhöhen
         if (!contains(wurf, zahlen)) { // wenn die zahl nicht drinnen ist
            zahlen[pos] = wurf; // an aktuelle positon setzen
            pos++; // weiterrücken
         }
      }
```
man muss halt nur würfenln und contains implementieren...


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

na für ne 3 vielleicht genug, 
allerdings wird versuche gar nicht hochgezählt

richtige Doppel-Vermeidung wäre: jede neue Zufallszahl mit den bisherigen vergleichen, so lange neu versuchen bis sie mit keiner übereinstimmt,
dann aber unbedingt nur noch 6 statt derzeit 7 Zahlen erwürfeln, 7 verschiedene zu finden dürfte lange lange dauern


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2010)

<off topic>

Ich unterstütze die Entscheidung von SlaterB. Auch wenn wir uns hier gerade im Hausaufgaben-Forum befinden, halte ich es für total mies, sich eine gute Note durch Betrug zu erschleichen, ohne auch nur einen Funken von echtem Bemühen eingebracht zu haben. Niemand muss eine Arbeit über Unbekanntes schreiben...

Klar, jeder kann jetzt hier helfen, wenn er das möchte. Aber rein moralisch hätte man den Thread auch schließen können.

</off topic>


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

Schließen wäre in Ordnung gewesen, den Titel eines Themas aber auf wertende Weise zu verändern ist in meinen Augen nicht ok.
So wichtig ist das aber auch nicht, dass man darüber groß diskutieren müsste, zumal es schlicht Meinungssache ist und in diesem Fall auch nicht soo schlimm. Ich rege mich darüber einfach auf, weil die Chance bestünde dass dies mal bei einem meiner Themen passiert 

Schlimmer finde ich da, dass es echt immer irgendeinen gibt, der hilft, egal wie plump, dreist oder frech der fragende ist.
Schade ist auch, dass man nicht weiß, zu welcher Schule der TO gehört^^


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

weißt wir hätten schon gerne was selber gemacht aber unser lehrer erklärt es uns einfach nie...und aus büchern/internet lernen klappt vlt bei manchen bei mir trifft das nicht so zu^^ ich muss es erstmal richtig erklärt bekommen... und ich will mir hier keine note erschleichen ich will einfach keine scheiß noten bekommen...das kennt ja wohl jeder...wenn dann trotzdem danke an alle die uns helfen wollen!

mfg^^


----------



## darekkay (21. Dez 2010)

Mal im Ernst - eine Klausur mit Zugang zum Internet? Wieso gibt er nicht gleich der ganzen Klasse ne 1, dann spart er sich die Kontrolle...


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ich rege mich darüber einfach auf, weil die Chance bestünde dass dies mal bei einem meiner Themen passiert


Das ist nicht auszuschließen und liegt aber ausschließlich bei dir.

An einem Tag muss ein Moderator in diesem Forum 2 bis 3 Titel ändern, weil sie unbrauchbar sind.


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

ja wenn ihr helfen würdet dann schon^^ dann trotzdem ne 6 -.-


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

Kangler88 hat gesagt.:


> .. und ich will mir hier keine note erschleichen ich will einfach keine scheiß noten bekommen...



Du willst keine schlechte Note bekommen und gehst deswegen ins Internet um dir helfen zu lassen, damit du eine bessere Note bekommst. Sorry, aber bitte, erklär mir mal, was für dich "Eine Note erschleichen" bedeutet.

Ansonsten:
Wenn dir Tutorials und Bücher nicht helfen, hilft dir gar nichts, denn dein Lehrer kann auch nur erklären und was anderes machen Tutorials und Bücher auch nicht. Der Unterschied ist, dass du bei Literatur immer nachschauen kannst, was der Lehrer dir nicht bieten kann.


Off-Topic:




L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nicht auszuschließen und liegt aber ausschließlich bei dir.
> 
> An einem Tag muss ein Moderator in diesem Forum 2 bis 3 Titel ändern, weil sie unbrauchbar sind.



Dagegen sage ich nichts, dass das ganze wertend ausfällt missfällt mir.
Der Titel vorher war fürn Arsch, die erste Version danach aber ebenfalls und auch jetzt, ist der Threadtitel nichts anderes als Wertung mit ner Note Information
Dass hier eine Klausur geschrieben wird, ist zwar relativ offensichtlich, wurde aber zu Beginn nicht wirklich ausgedrückt.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Schließen wäre in Ordnung gewesen, den Titel eines Themas aber auf wertende Weise zu verändern ist in meinen Augen nicht ok.


da die Themen-Diskussion eh kaum mehr herauszuschneiden ist, nochmal Nachfrage:
bisher hattest du ja nicht gesagt WAS dich stört, nun lese ist 'auf wertende Weise verändert',
verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht, 

der Titel ist wertneutral, nicht abfällig, was ich mir als einzige Problem-Wertung vorstellen könnte?
die Information dass es eine Klausur ist wurde nicht versteckt, wäre nach dem Lesen des ersten Post eh klar,
worin besteht das Problem? ich kürze lediglich den Informationsfluss ab, damit man von außen erkennen kann, worum es im Thema geht 

Themen-Titel ändere ich häufig und lege großen Wert auf Begeisterung anderer dafür,
deshalb frage ich so genau nach


----------



## bygones (21. Dez 2010)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Mal im Ernst - eine Klausur mit Zugang zum Internet? Wieso gibt er nicht gleich der ganzen Klasse ne 1, dann spart er sich die Kontrolle...


bis 16uhr kommt so wieso nix mehr hier raus ;-)

wie oft eigentlich würfeln ? weil wenn Zahlen von 1-6 und 6x würfeln ists a weng sinnfrei - ala

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
   List<Integer> list = Arrays.asList(1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6);
   Collections.shuffle(list); // zufallsanordnung
   Collections.sort(list, Collections.reverseOrder()); // rückwarts ausgeben
}
```

@TE: nein das würde ich auch nicht so übernehmen und bis dahin wird keiner für euch die Aufgabe lösen. Wenn ihr klug wart habt ihr in mehreren Foren gepostet, vll klappts woanders.
über den schwa*** von wegen "der lehrer erklärts nie" wird mal drüberwegesehen bzw auf das allgemeine Schülerdasein geschoben


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

ja vlt hättet ihr uns ja helfen können! danke für eure nicht hilfe... hab ja gesagt ihr sollt nur mein programmcode ändern/verbessern... und selber schuld wenn der lehrer das i-net offen lässt^^


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

Lasst uns die Diskussion um den Titel mal beenden^^
Macht doch keinen Sinn und bringt auch so nichts


----------



## hansmueller (21. Dez 2010)

darekkay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal im Ernst - eine Klausur mit Zugang zum Internet? Wieso gibt er nicht gleich der ganzen Klasse ne 1, dann spart er sich die Kontrolle...



Das kommt immer auf die Art der Prüfung an. Ich hatte mal Linux-Unterricht und da konnte man, wenn man wollte bei den Prüfungen auch das Internet benutzen. Allerdings hatte man dafür keine Zeit, weil es so viele Aufgaben waren und die Zeit sehr knapp bemessen war. 

Wenn man nicht ausreichend geübt hatte, konnte einem auch das Internet nicht weiterhelfen. 

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ok.
> 1. haben wir int[] Wuerfel = new int [7];
> 2. 1+ (int)(6* Math.random()); oder  w=1+Math.abs(r.nextInt()%6);
> ich würd so machen rnd.nextInt(6) + 1;
> ...



noch eine frage wie bekomm ich die fehler weg?

Compiliere C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bk1001s18\Desktop\Datei3.java mit Java-Compiler
Datei3.java:1:1: 'class' or 'interface' expected
int[] zahlen = new int[6];
^
Datei3.java:2:7: 'class' or 'interface' expected
      int pos = 0;
      ^
Datei3.java:3:7: 'class' or 'interface' expected
      int anzahlWuerfe = 0;
      ^
Datei3.java:5:7: 'class' or 'interface' expected
      while (pos < 6) {
      ^
4 errors




das ist dann auch das letzte das ich gerne wissen würde  danach bin ich weg!

mfg


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2010)

Aber es ist schon witzig das alle Lehrer ihren Schülern kein Java beibringen und die Schüler immer total unvorbereitet in die Klausur gehen.
Und kein Lehrer kann erklären, immer immer der böse Lehrer.

Nur leider kann ich es nicht mehr hören. Ich hab selbst auch mal Java gelernt und auch bei mir war es am Anfang sehr schwer.
Aber Fakt ist nunmal: Entweder man setzt sich hin und lern oder eben nicht. Wenn nicht hat man bei den Arbeiten schlichtweg Pech gehabt.

Und bei dem Niveau was hier gefordert wird ist es fast schon eine Frechheit zu behaupten das man sowas nicht mit halbwegs vorhandener Motivation erlernen könnte. Das sind die *absoluten* Basics. Von dem her würde ich mal sagen trifft es hier mit ner schlechten Note nicht den Falschen.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Mal im Ernst - eine Klausur mit Zugang zum Internet? Wieso gibt er nicht gleich der ganzen Klasse ne 1, dann spart er sich die Kontrolle...



naja siehst eh das sie zu dusslig sind "insert sort java" in google einzugeben


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

> noch eine frage wie bekomm ich die fehler weg?
> 
> Compiliere C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bk1001s18\Desktop\Datei3.java mit Java-Compiler
> Datei3.java:1:1: 'class' or 'interface' expected
> ...



das ist ein Scherz, oder?


----------



## Kangler88 (21. Dez 2010)

ich bin nicht alleine wir sind hier 15 leute! man helft uns doch!


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

Kangler88 hat gesagt.:


> noch eine frage wie bekomm ich die fehler weg?


der Code muss in eine Klasse in eine Methode rein..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2010)

Kangler88 hat gesagt.:


> noch eine frage wie bekomm ich die fehler weg?
> 
> Compiliere C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bk1001s18\Desktop\Datei3.java mit Java-Compiler
> Datei3.java:1:1: 'class' or 'interface' expected
> ...



Das kannst du nicht ernst meinen?

Du wirst doch wohl wissen wie man eine neue Klasse erzeugt und ne main[]-Methode reinpackt?
Google ist dein Freund - java main method


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Dez 2010)

Moin,



Kangler88 hat gesagt.:


> ich bin nicht alleine wir sind hier 15 leute! man helft uns doch



Und *keiner* von Euch 15 kann mit dem Fehler was anfangen ???:L

Junge, junge, ihr müsst den Code schon in eine formale Programmstruktur einbinden, nicht einfach abtippen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2010)

Fantastisch, leider lohnt es sich nicht mehr jetzt noch Popcorn zu kaufen.

Aber ich stelle mir grade vor wie 15 Elefanten vor einem Taschenrechner sitzen und nur fragend schauen..ich glaube ähnlich dürfte es bei gewissen 15 Menschen gerade aussehen..und wie lange geht die Klausur schon?


----------



## timbeau (21. Dez 2010)

3 2 1 vorbei


Jahrgang 88 = 22 Jahre


Mein Weltbild gerät gerade ewas durcheinander. Hol dir die 6 ab :autsch: und lern fürs nächste Mal. Lernen manche in Klasse 5 -10.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

wahrscheinlich Berufsschule Reaktorsicherheit Deutschland 

so, jetzt werte ich auch mal, sorry


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wahrscheinlich Berufsschule Reaktorsicherheit Deutschland



Dann will ich wissen wo er angestellt wird :autsch:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Dez 2010)

Tja, und da fragen sich manche warum die Qualität der Fachkräfte auf dem Arbeitsmarkt so schwankend, teilweise sogar erschreckend, ist.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

Unsere Führungskräft sind auch ziehmlich am jammern. Unsere Firma hat seit 20 Jahren den selben Einstellungstest.
Ok ich find ihn furchtbar und veraltet aber wenn man sich konzentriert schaft man ihn.
Wer diesen Test nicht schaft bekommt nicht mal ein Gespräch.. seit 2-3 Jahren sind die Gespräche rahr geworden ...


----------



## Sonecc (21. Dez 2010)

Lustig find ich dabei, dass er sich extra deswegen hier angemeldet hat und diese Beiträge hier schreibt. Das ganze kostet doch mehr Zeit als eben Google anzustrengen...
Den Sortieralgorithmus kann man sich so in 2 minuten von 20000 Seiten kopieren.
Und selbst den Rest könnte man sich so recht schnell zusammenklicken...

Mich wunderts jedenfalls nicht, dass er es nicht hinbekam, wenn schon die offensichtliche Möglichkeit zu hoch für ihn ist.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2010)

ach ja.. zum lernen für eine mögliche Nachklausur...


```
import java.util.Random;

public class Wuerfeln {

   static Random rnd = new Random();

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      int[] zahlen = new int[6]; // das feld für die zahlen
      int pos = 0; // aktuelle position im feld
      int anzahlWuerfe = 0; // wie oft haben wir gewürfelt

      while (pos < 6) { // solande wir noch nicht voll sind
         int wurf = wuerfle(); // würfeln
         anzahlWuerfe++; // anzahl der würfe erhöhen
         if (!contains(wurf, zahlen)) { // wenn die zahl nicht drinnen ist
            zahlen[pos] = wurf; // an aktuelle positon setzen
            pos++; // weiterrücken
         }
      }
      System.out.println("Die Zahlen: ");
      printArray(zahlen);
      System.out.println("sortiert: ");
      sort(zahlen);
      printArray(zahlen);
      System.out.println("Würfe: " + anzahlWuerfe);
   }

   public static int wuerfle() {
      return rnd.nextInt(6) + 1;
   }

   public static boolean contains(int zahl, int[] array) {
      for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) { // übers feld iterieren
         if (array[i] == zahl) // ist die akutelle die gesuchte
            return true; // ja sie ist enthalten
      }
      return false; // wir sind am ende, nich drinnen
   }

   public static void printArray(int[] array) {
      for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
         System.out.print(array[i] + ", ");
      }
      System.out.println();
   }

   // google erster treffer zu insert sort
   public static void sort(int[] array) {
      int i, j, t;
      for (i = 1; i < array.length; i++) {
         j = i;
         t = array[j];
         while (j > 0 && array[j - 1] > t) {
            array[j] = array[j - 1];
            j--;
         }
         array[j] = t;
      }
   }
}
```


----------



## bone2 (21. Dez 2010)

und er wart nie wieder gesehn 

sehr lustig, danke, feierabend versüßt.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (23. Dez 2010)

Vielleicht war er auch ein wenig schlauer und die Klausur ging bis halb 5.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Dez 2010)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht war er auch ein wenig schlauer und die Klausur ging bis halb 5.



Seinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen ist er sicher nicht so schlau gewesen


----------



## Noctarius (23. Dez 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Unsere Führungskräft sind auch ziehmlich am jammern. Unsere Firma hat seit 20 Jahren den selben Einstellungstest.
> Ok ich find ihn furchtbar und veraltet aber wenn man sich konzentriert schaft man ihn.
> Wer diesen Test nicht schaft bekommt nicht mal ein Gespräch.. seit 2-3 Jahren sind die Gespräche rahr geworden ...



Da ich ja genau im Bereich Einstellungstests arbeite kann ich dieses Phänomen leider nur bestätigen. Verdichtungen und Wunschnormen müssen tatsächlich mind. alle 2 Jahre nach unten korrigiert werden (aus Wirtschaftspsychologischer Sicht) um den Standard gleich zu halten (alle z.B. 2/3 aller Bewerber liegen im oberen Bereich).
Ich persönlich finde diese Anpassungen ziemlich sinnfrei, da ich irgendwann als Ausbilder Nachhilffelehrer spielen und bei 1+2 anfangen muss, weil gerade noch 2/3 aller Bewerber 1+1 rechnen konnten.


----------

